# SS 21.05.16 - Borodin #2



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Borodin (1833 - 1877)*

Symphony No. 2 in B minor

1. Allegro moderato
2. Scherzo. Molto vivo
3. Andante
4. Finale. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Wow, 150 weeks! This is the last Symphony on the list of "150 Most Recommended Symphonies". Amazing how long this has been going on. Almost 3 years and each week I still look forward to it.

As mentioned a few times I have compiled a list of many symphonies that weren't on the list and have been suggested for future Saturday Symphonies by talkclassical members so the Saturday Symphony will continue on, at least for a while. I would like to thank everyone who has participated over the last few years and I hope many of you will continue on as we explore new works and maybe revisit a few favorites.

This weekend I will be be listening too:

View attachment 84685


Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin:Symphony No. 2 in B minor
*
Rimsky Korsakov:
Scheherazade, Op. 35

_Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin_

I am going with this classic :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Ashkenazy here with the RPO. Thank you realdealblues for hosting the weekly Saturday Symphony which I've enjoyed ever since I joined TC. I look forward to discovering even more works 'off-list' in the weeks to come!


----------



## dieter

D Smith said:


> Ashkenazy here with the RPO. Thank you realdealblues for hosting the weekly Saturday Symphony which I've enjoyed ever since I joined TC. I look forward to discovering even more works 'off-list' in the weeks to come!


Please, please, try to somehow hear Kurt Sanderling's Borodin 2: it is passionate and desolate and devastating, especially in the 2nd movement. I used to like the Kondrashin but the Sanderling is just simply better in its articulation.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'm going to listen to Ole Schmidt and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra









Ok dieter I'll take your advice, changing to


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll be listening to the Vienna Philharmonic under Kubelik









A special thanks to Realdealblues for keeping this tradition going after Bix left us, and a hope for the future of our listening club.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall give this version a go this week

A vote of thanks to realdealblues from me for your efforts with the weekly Saturday Symphony. I shall be looking forward to the list of extras you have for coming weeks :tiphat:


----------



## Mika

This one I bought years ago. I planned to collect all top150 symphonies back then. I could't finish the project then. This listening project went a lot smoother. Thanks realdeadblues for keeping this running from start to finish.


----------



## chesapeake bay

That's funny I've only been doing this since the Dvorak 6 weekend and until now I didn't realize this was following the top 150. Well starting at the bottom has it's advantages


----------



## Triplets

Learned this from Tjeknavorian and the National Philharmonic. Wonder if it still is available?


----------



## Pugg

Not very popular this week it seems


----------



## dieter

Triplets said:


> Learned this from Tjeknavorian and the National Philharmonic. Wonder if it still is available?


I have that on CD- a cheap RCA twofer. It's not very good, in ,my opinion, it's just a run through...


----------



## dieter

chesapeake bay said:


> I'm going to listen to Ole Schmidt and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 84697
> 
> 
> Ok dieter I'll take your advice, changing to
> 
> View attachment 84698


And how do you like it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rotterdam PO/Gergiev (my recording has different artwork to this and is on the Philips 'Virtuoso' reissue series rather than the original Decca pressing).


----------



## TxllxT

Why not all of them? Chandos recording quality


----------



## Balthazar

realdealblues said:


> Wow, 150 weeks! This is the last Symphony on the list of "150 Most Recommended Symphonies". Amazing how long this has been going on. Almost 3 years and each week I still look forward to it.
> 
> As mentioned a few times I have compiled a list of many symphonies that weren't on the list and have been suggested for future Saturday Symphonies by talkclassical members so the Saturday Symphony will continue on, at least for a while. I would like to thank everyone who has participated over the last few years and I hope many of you will continue on as we explore new works and maybe revisit a few favorites.
> 
> This weekend I will be be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 84685
> 
> 
> Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


Many thanks to realdealblues for marshaling this through for three whole years! :tiphat:

I look forward to the additional installments.

I will also be listening to Jarvi/Gothenburg today.


----------



## chesapeake bay

dieter said:


> And how do you like it?


Superlative, thank you very much


----------



## dieter

chesapeake bay said:


> Superlative, thank you very much


Please check out more of Sanderling's work: if you notice on the Borodin disc there is also 'In the Steppes of Central Asia'. No conductor I know of evokes the hushed desolation in the music as much as Sanderling. Sanderling spent many years in Russia, he was, with Mravinsky, the CO-CONDUCTOR - not his second in command as some people think, of the Leningrad Phil. He knew Shostakovich but unlike others he did not try to make capital out of this. He quietly went about recording Shostakovich and made, in my opinion, the best recording of 5 and 15. And arguably the 6th.
He was no slouch with Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov either. If you like the latter's Paganini Rhapsody, listen to Sanderling's recording with Rosel. You'll hear orchestral details totally glossed over in even the most highly regarded performances, usually with the STAR pianist and STAR conductor.
That, I believe. was Sanderling's hallmark, that total devotion to the MUSIC in the score.


----------



## maestro267

Congratulations on getting through all 150 symphonies. Usually ambitious things like this might start with the best of intentions, but interest peters out, so to keep this going for nearly 3 years is very impressive.


----------



## Pugg

maestro267 said:


> Congratulations on getting through all 150 symphonies. Usually ambitious things like this might start with the best of intentions, but interest peters out, so to keep this going for nearly 3 years is very impressive.


Let's hope at least another 150 are coming :tiphat:


----------



## chesapeake bay

dieter said:


> Please check out more of Sanderling's work: if you notice on the Borodin disc there is also 'In the Steppes of Central Asia'. No conductor I know of evokes the hushed desolation in the music as much as Sanderling. Sanderling spent many years in Russia, he was, with Mravinsky, the CO-CONDUCTOR - not his second in command as some people think, of the Leningrad Phil. He knew Shostakovich but unlike others he did not try to make capital out of this. He quietly went about recording Shostakovich and made, in my opinion, the best recording of 5 and 15. And arguably the 6th.
> He was no slouch with Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov either. If you like the latter's Paganini Rhapsody, listen to Sanderling's recording with Rosel. You'll hear orchestral details totally glossed over in even the most highly regarded performances, usually with the STAR pianist and STAR conductor.
> That, I believe. was Sanderling's hallmark, that total devotion to the MUSIC in the score.


I've got his Shostakovich 15 with the Cleveland orchestra, is that the one, or is his recording with the Berlin Symphony better?


----------



## Jeff W

View attachment 84757


A little late in posting, but I'm going to listen to Evgeny Svetlanov's recording with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## techniquest

> I've got his Shostakovich 15 with the Cleveland orchestra, is that the one, or is his recording with the Berlin Symphony better?


How interesting that in this, the final in the 150 top symphonies series, there is some discussion around recordings of Shostakovich's 15th - a symphony that didn't feature among the 150.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to my favorite Borodin symphony on YouTube, Karel Mark Chichon with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Seems to be a fine performance.


----------



## dieter

chesapeake bay said:


> I've got his Shostakovich 15 with the Cleveland orchestra, is that the one, or is his recording with the Berlin Symphony better?


Swings and roundabouts. Some people prefer the Cleveland, some the Berlin. I have a third, with the Berlin Symphony which is also very good. I also taped a lot of his concert performances which were broadcast in Australia, about four of which feature this symphony. I believe Sanderling felt a very deep affinity with this piece. ( For example, his performance breathes, while Mravinsky's is rushed and brutal.)
In the end, I'd nominate the Berlin Phil performance.


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning Borodin´s 2nd, there is also a Carlos Kleiber recording with good sound.






one of the releases: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=118900


----------



## realdealblues

techniquest said:


> How interesting that in this, the final in the 150 top symphonies series, there is some discussion around recordings of Shostakovich's 15th - a symphony that didn't feature among the 150.


Yes, the fact it was not in the top 150 was noticed by many and you will be seeing it on the Saturday Symphony very soon


----------



## CDs

I'm still new to TC so I didn't get to enjoy the SS 150 top symphonies but I'm glad to see that it will continue.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm very late for this but I simply could not find my recording of this piece - its isn't often gremlins get into my collection but the critters got me this time :lol:

Anyhow, I am giving a somewhat belated listen to Tjeknavorian & the National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------

